# IR Coding Specialist (Remote)



## bburke (Jun 12, 2012)

IR Coding Specialist (Remote)
If you are looking for a company that values its employees United Audit Systems, Inc. (UASI) is the place for you. We are currently seeking an experienced, professional, quality-oriented IR Coder to join our team of Remote Coding professionals. This position will provide accurate code assignment for all IVR procedures with a specific focus on Cardiac-Cath procedures.    

We provide the best support systems including HIM Education Sessions, reference material, and payment to maintain professional credential, and a support staff available to work through administrative issues.  

Requirements for the IVR Coding Specialist position include: RCC or CIRCC certification and a minimum of 3 years previous coding experience in interventional radiology.  

UASI offers a comprehensive benefit package which includes:  excellent compensation package, flexibility with work schedules, heath/dental, 401(k) and a generous PTO program.  

Interested Candidates can forward a resume with Salary requirements to:

hr@uasisolutions.com
UASI
2245 Gilbert Avenue, Suite 205
Cincinnati, OH 45206
www.uasisolutions.com

AA/EOE


----------

